# Poll for CIC Officers



## c.jacob (13 Dec 2005)

Thanks for taking the poll.


----------



## Bean (13 Dec 2005)

Too bad this isn't a multiple select poll, several apply.  Ex cadet, ex-reservist from the PRes.  CIC is just a different way to serve.


----------



## Sloaner (13 Dec 2005)

Was a cadet, then Pres, then CIC,was in process going back to Pres, got transfered so still CIC.  Work commitments eh, what a ride.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (14 Dec 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> Too bad this isn't a multiple select poll, several apply.   Ex cadet, ex-reservist from the PRes.   CIC is just a different way to serve.



Those are nice words there... hear hear!


----------



## PViddy (14 Dec 2005)

Cadet than school than CI now 2Lt

PV


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (15 Dec 2005)

As of for me, 

- Former Navy League Cadet (2 years - 1992 to 1994)
- then Royal Canadian Sea Cadet (6 years - 1994 to 2000)
- then a volunteer CI (last 1/2 of 2000)
- then a specialist CI (2 years - 2001 to 2003) 
- then a generalist CI (first half of 2003)
- became a CIC Naval Cadet (2003-2004)
- promoted to Acting subbie in October 2004
- promoted to Subbie in August 2005


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2005)

Here's a question....I"m a Cpl in PRes... but I iwsh to volunteer with my old cadet unit. Do they let personal like myself on those units.. and if so.. would it be declared Class A work... or totally free deal? And if it was free deal... I would'nt be allowed to wear my uniform, correct? Also what dress would it be anyways?


----------



## Kaziklu (30 Dec 2005)

as I recall you need to talk with the CO of your Unit and the CO of the Cadet Unit, to make sure you are ok to work with the Cadet Unit on your one time. 

I'd be willing to guess that if you request to do so.. and if your Current Unit is the Affiliate of the Cadet Unit.. I doubt there will be much issue. 
If your in a Different Unit or there isn't an Affiliate Unit.. Then the Sponsorship Organization/commite and the League also has to give it the go ahead. 

Though in most cases you'd be able to work in uniform, if everything is ok'd... 

Though to be honest the exact process is a mystery to me.. but the Cadet Unit CO is a good place to start.


----------



## ouyin2000 (30 Dec 2005)

My unit has a few Reservist personel with us. 3 C Scot R (our affiliated unit) Sgts, 1 11 Svc Bn MCpl, 1 Naval Reserve CPO2, and 1 Naval Reserve LS.

For dress, on a typical parade night, with the cadets in uniform, the officers and reservists all wear their combats as their duty dress, and on a sports night, everyone wears civilians. The only time their spit shone uniforms come out are on a CO's Parade, or other special event.


----------

